# For all you Evan Williams lovers



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I did a search and nothing came up. EW is putting out a 10 YO vintage in January. The best part, only $24.99!

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1681,00.html


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll be looking for a bottle of that! Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

This sounds worth a try, as I've wanted to get a bottle of EW lately.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Every year they put out a new vintage of Evan Williams SB. The '95 and '96 were good bourbons, but I've been told that the early '90s vintages were better. Thanks for the heads up, I'm looking forward to trying it. Let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------

